# if you raise a steer for a year



## sunflowerenvy (Feb 26, 2011)

if i raise a steer from a baby for a year and you feed it hay and grain and let it graze on acre and time of killing it will weight about 1200 lbs . how big of a freezer would u need for the meat


----------



## TigerLilly (Feb 26, 2011)

Do you plan on doing the processing yourself or use a slaughterhouse (or whatever they're called these days)? 
If you are using someone else to do it, I would check with them to see what they say. If you are doing it yourself, I am of no help...


----------



## animalfarm (Feb 26, 2011)

Depending on the breed you choose, it is unlikely to get to 1200 lbs in one year. 

In my experience for eg. an 18 month old black angus steer will get about 8-900 lbs depending on genetics and feed ect.. after butchering, you can fit this into less then 15C ft. of freezer space. I have a 1200 lb 4 yr. old cow(she butchered out at 720 lbs) + 400 lb steer meat in a 24C ft freezer. 

Hope this helps you get an idea of what your looking for.


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 26, 2011)

If you feed the steer a lot of grain, and he's a well bred beef animal, he should quite easily weigh in the 1000 - 1200 # range.  I have butchered many of my Simmental / Angus cross steers at around 14 months, and some of them have weighed up to 1600 lbs.  A 15 cubic foot freezer is pretty full, but if you pack it in carefully, you should be able to get it in.  A lot depends on how carefully you trim the meat, and how much burger you make.  As a general rule, you can expect around a 62 - 65 dressing % hanging weight.  Take about 70% of that as finished meat.


----------



## sunflowerenvy (Feb 27, 2011)

i man at the feed store to who raise the cows my hubby forget the breed and he forget to ask about the freezer .  he said that there is local butcher in the area that does it


----------

